# Brass Scope Rings



## Joe Pitz (Jun 6, 2015)

I would like to make some 30 mm to 1" brass scope rings.  Turning the O.D. and I.D. is not an issue.  Once the rings are made I have to slit them across the middle.  I was thinking of using a slitting saw.  Would this be the best way to slice the rings?  Also I am assuming that if I use a 1/32" slitting saw I have to adjust the finished OD and ID to compensate for the kerf of the slitting saw.  Also what would be the best way to hold the ring in the vice to get an exact middle cut of the ring?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 6, 2015)

Face the mating joint on two blocks. Drill, counterbore for the cap screws and then tap.. Screw together with a .001" or .002" piece of shim stock between the faces.  Mill the ears and mount lugs and other faces. With that done, find the center for the bore and then drill and bore to finished dimension. The shim stock before boring, should give you a tight, but not crushing clamp force on the scope tube when installed.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks, this sounds like a very accurate method  for creating the inserts.  One problem that I failed to mention.  I have a single piece scope rail system, the score rings
are mounted directly to the rail.  so mounting to a mini lathe or mini mill would be difficult.  The reason I went with this solution is that there are weaver rail mount on top of the scope rings, for additional things like laser or infrared lights.

Is there a way to just make the inserts or a better way to mount the rail system for boring?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## higgite (Jun 6, 2015)

If I'm understanding you right, what you want to make are some 1" ID brass split bushings to reduce 30mm ID scope rings to fit a 1" OD scope. If so, I wouldn't worry about the kerf. The bushing halves don't have to meet. Just evenly space them on top and bottom.

If I'm not understanding what it is you're trying to make, destroy this post before reading. 

Tom


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Tom,

That is exactly what I am trying to make, some inserts to reduce the scope rings from 30 mm to 1"

Would you recommend v-blocks and cut with a slitting saw, or would there be a better way to split the rings.

Thanks 

Joe


----------



## higgite (Jun 7, 2015)

Joe,

I don’t think the cuts are so critical that you couldn’t just eyeball them if you wanted to. Myself, being afflicted with the perfectionist gene would probably wear the rings out measuring them, though. As for how best to go about making the cuts, a slitting saw sounds like a good approach to me, but not having any mill experience (yet), I yield to those that know about such things. Let us know how it works out. And pics are always good.

Tom


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Tom,

Yes I will post my results,  I will start out with PVC pipe to prototype and then make the real ones out of brass or aluminum.

Joe


----------



## Bill C. (Jun 7, 2015)

Joe Pitz said:


> I would like to make some 30 mm to 1" brass scope rings.  Turning the O.D. and I.D. is not an issue.  Once the rings are made I have to slit them across the middle.  I was thinking of using a slitting saw.  Would this be the best way to slice the rings?  Also I am assuming that if I use a 1/32" slitting saw I have to adjust the finished OD and ID to compensate for the kerf of the slitting saw.  Also what would be the best way to hold the ring in the vice to get an exact middle cut of the ring?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


Slitting saws are mini-milling cutters there is no kerf like a saw blade. Just find the center of the ring and cutter.  Also those cutters can be loud or sing for their size.  If you are inserting screws then do all the operations you can before splitting the rings apart.  Then all is left is to deburr the edges and cleanup the holes.  Good luck with your project.  Hope you will post photos of some of your finished rings.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Bill

I will post of pics of the process

Joe


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 8, 2015)

If you try cutting them with v blocks I think you'll have trouble if the clamp isn't just right it could make them egg shape . If you make them out of round stock , use both ends drill and bore just a little past the length you need then set up in v block and slice it will keep them round . Then you can turn them vertical and slice them to the length you need them to be. If it helps just my way of doing it.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Silverbullet,  I think I will try the v-blocks with your suggestion,  I will keep most of the tube intact and slice, then cut to length.

Joe


----------



## seasicksteve (Jun 8, 2015)

They are available as well. These would appear to be able to trim the length to fit your application. Just a thought

http://www.brownells.com/optics-mou...-reducers/delrin-ring-reducers-prod18588.aspx


----------



## Dr. Duzlittler (Jun 9, 2015)

Joe Pitz said:


> I would like to make some 30 mm to 1" brass scope rings.  Turning the O.D. and I.D. is not an issue.  Once the rings are made I have to slit them across the middle.  I was thinking of using a slitting saw.  Would this be the best way to slice the rings?  Also I am assuming that if I use a 1/32" slitting saw I have to adjust the finished OD and ID to compensate for the kerf of the slitting saw.  Also what would be the best way to hold the ring in the vice to get an exact middle cut of the ring?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


----------

